# Rosa Rosae / Sant Jordi



## RIU

*Noies!!!! Que torna a ser Sant Jordi!!!!*

Un tou de roses per a cada una i una de part meva. Feliç dia, que feu bones passejades i compreu molts llibres!

*Chicas!!!! Que vuelve a ser San Jorge!!!!*

Que os regalen un montón de rosas y una de mi parte. Feliz día, y comprad muchos libros.

agentina 84, Kibramoa, alacant, Chics, Traductorapoblesec, Tampiqueña, Alexacohen, Krolaina, Romarsan, Cristina Moreno, Anthodocheio, Fernita, Maria Madrid, Frida-NC, Cristina., UVA-Q, Eugin, Betulina, Aceituna, Loladamore, Vanda, ILT, Rosangelus, Mei, silvia fernanda, Raynes, Priss, PunkyZoe, KaRiNe Fr, ????? (Perdón de antemano que seguro que me dejo a un montón de chicas)

Ah! y un par de besazos a cada una.

RIU


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas gracias RIU! ¡Qué lindo detalle!

Abrazos y besos para ti también ,

Beatriz/Tampiqueña

Nota: Por acá no nos regalan rosas...pero deberíamos adoptar esa hermosa tradición


----------



## Priss

Eres una dulzura, Riu.... el buen Riu.... muchas gracias por todo, y un beso para ti.
Priscila/ Priss


----------



## Kibramoa

*Tan gentil como siempre.  Muchas gracias.  Una cosita para ti. 
*


 P. D.  Una foto de RIU in fraganti.


----------



## RIU

¡Muchas gracias también, Edith! Y la pillada, fantástica, ja, ja.


----------



## Antpax

Feliz San Jordi para todas las chicas del foro. No soy tan atrevido como Riu y no pongo nombres, porque con lo despistado que soy seguro que se me olvida alguna. Muchas rosas para todas.

I per totes les meves amigas catalanes, unes roses especiales, amb el color més bonic.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## alacant

RIU,

Such a gentleman you are! Thank you very much. Really appreciated.

Big hugs, Alacant

Ant, thank you also, lovely!!


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, RIU!* Bona diada de Sant Jordi a tothom!!! *Que disfruteu d'un dels dies més bonics de l'any. 

Tot i que una mica institucional , us deixo una rosa amb l'origen de la festa. Una rosa con el origen de la fiesta. A rose with the origin of the festival. (also available in Spanish and English)

Una abraçada!


----------



## romarsan

¡Que detallazo Riu!
Eres un encanto
Una rosa para tí también y
FELIZ DIA DE SANT JORDI!!!!
Besotes
Ro


----------



## silvia fernanda

Wow,
Qué dulce e inseperado detalle Riu!
Un abrazo para tí y para Antonio también
Silvia


----------



## krolaina

Riu! qué tradición más bonita. Gracias un año más por compartirla con todas nosotras.

Como las de Anti no me gustan...aquí dejo otras más bonitas 

Un petó molt gran per a tu també i flors per a tots!

Una abraçada especial en el dia d'avui!

(perdonad las patadas al diccionario...)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltes, moltes gràcies, RIU, per, un Sant Jordi més, tenir el gran detall d'obrir un fil per a les dones d'aquest espai 

Sí que és una diada especial aquesta, sens cap mena de dubte; de tota manera, també voldria posar de manifest la hipocresia general de la societat catalana pel que fa a nivells de lectura. En un dia com avui, sembla que siguem el poble més lector de l'univers, quan malauradament no és gens veritat.

Sant Jordi és només avui, però, si us plau, que el Dia del Llibre sigui cada dia de l'any.

Piles i piles de roses i de bones lectures a tothom.

Montse

(Ant, sabia que no fallaries i que les teves roses serien blanques, i que, en acabat, vindria la Krolaina també fent la seva gracieta . Ai! Que faríem sense vosaltres!)​


----------



## Tomby

Português:
Hoje, 23 de Abril, se comemora o Dia de São Jorge e a tradição diz que os homens na Catalunha ofereçam as mulheres [esposas, noivas, namoradas, colegas de trabalho, de estudos ou de fóruns.....] uma rosa. Na realidade é como o Dia de São Valentim mas, na minha opinião, é mais lindo porque para qualquer mulher se pode oferecer este pequeno formoso brinde. Simplesmente, neste dia queria lembrar-me das minhas colegas dos fóruns do WRF. 
Parabéns, amigas! 
Tombatossals.


Spanish:
Hoy, 23 de Abril, se celebra el Día de San Jorge y la tradición dice que los hombres en Cataluña ofrecen a las mujeres [esposas, novias, enamoradas, compañeras de trabajo, de estudios o de foros.....] una rosa. En realidad es como el Día de San Valentín pero, en mi opinión, es más bonito porque a cualquier mujer se puede ofrecer este pequeño hermoso detalle. Sencillamente, en este día quería acordarme de mis compañeras de los foros del WRF. 
¡Enhorabuena, amigas! 
Tombatossals.


Rosa de Sant Jordi para todas *as* forist*as* do WRF.

Outros / Otros links: click


----------



## Tomby

Prezadas colegas: 
*Parabéns pelo Dia de São Jorge!* 

Dia da rosa.

TT.


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada pela delicadeza, TT!


----------



## romarsan

Gracias Tombatossals,
Ya no tengo que ir a Viveros a por mi rosa si se olvidan de traerme una 
¡Buen libro!


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas gracias Tombatossals! 


Nota: Y un abrazo para Ant


----------



## olivinha

Obrigada, Tombinha! Adorei a rosa!
Felices Lecturas en este también Día del Libro.
O


----------



## Kibramoa

Tombatossals, gracias por la *rosa*. Para tí, un libro. (Ya estoy aprendiendo esta tradición).

Gracias Ant.  Una cosita para tí también. 

Un abrazo,


----------



## Serenidade

Que delicadeza...  Muito obrigada!!!


----------



## Nanon

TT, mil gracias por regalarnos rosas, libros, y por abrirnos horizontes.
¡Un beso! 

Y ahora que este hilo fusionó, muchos besos ♥♥♥♥♥♥ para todos los que celebran este día.


----------



## loladamore

Gracias a todos los caballeros, en especial RIU, por las rosas y libros. 

Saludos y abrazos a todos los foreros en este día, que es el festejo del santo patrón de muchos.


----------



## alexacohen

"When the night has been too lonely and the road has been too long 
And you think that love is only for the lucky and the strong 
Just remember in the winter far beneath the deepest snow  
lies a seed that with the sun's love in the spring becomes the rose"   

Thank you, Riu.  ...


----------



## frida-nc

Tradicion encantadora. Pero hay algún dia para ofrecerles un ramillete a los caballeros?

"It is not flesh and blood but the heart which makes us fathers and sons. " ~Johann Schiller

Molts gràcies, RIU.


----------



## RIU

Al contrario, gracias a vosotras.


----------



## María Madrid

Mil gracias Riu! Otro libro con rosa también para ti (con un cierto retraso, marca de la casa). Saludos,


----------



## RIU

No pasa nada María, gracias a ti también.


----------

